# Purina Miniature Horse and Pony Feed



## lcwallis (Jul 31, 2011)

I read where Jamie at JMS has been checking it out and loves it but I was curious if anyone else on here uses it?

How does it compare in price to other feed?

Thanks

L


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been using it about 75 days and love it!

Edit for feed prices

We were using omelene that was about 16-17 dollars a bag and this is 13.50


----------



## K Sera (Jul 31, 2011)

I switched and my horses and I like it ... I pay $13.75 a bag.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 31, 2011)

We switched all of ours months ago (from strategy) and love it. I have found though that I dont have to feed as much as I did Strategy or they get a little plump.

Around here its a little less than strategy


----------



## Mini~Madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it... I was feeding omelene 100 and am saving about 3.20 per bag and the results have been great per horse. Everyone looks great!!!...


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been feeding it since March and you can see what my horses look like on my website. We are like kaykay, had to cut back. Right now I get mine for $12.79 a bag but I have a great feed store that gives me a farmers discount so it ends up being $12 a bag. I am paying about $4 less a bag for my feed now, I was feeding Omelene 200 and love it as well, but with the cost of everything going up, I was thrilled to find this feed works great for our horses.


----------



## Tremor (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed it.

My yearlings are doing great, as are my mares, gelding, and filly.

I fed Omelene 300 which was $19.33 a bag. (1 bag a week) I now feed the Mini Horse feed at $13.00 (and some odd change) a bag. If I have coupons I can go with $8 a bag.

EDIT: I also wanted to note that I have three dwarves on it and they've been doing well. For my mare her weight has gained and stayed constant. My gelding has slimmed down some in his pot belly, and my yearling has gained and her color has flourished.


----------



## bluerogue (Aug 1, 2011)

I also am feeding it. Currently only my stallion, but he is doing exceptionally well on it. His condition improved immediately, as he had run weight off during the month and a half he was in with mares. He's also getting alfalfa, and is very happy! I am VERY pleased with this grain! I also pay 13.50 (or so) per bag. It is less than most other available grain mixes, and has a better outcome (in my opinion- I've never had another grain have a horse looking so good, so quickly, and not be super expensive). So far, Hollywood loves it, and we are thrilled with it. We are thinking about putting the girls on it as well, but they are all VERY fat on hay only.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Aug 1, 2011)

I love it. I was paying $16 a bag for Strategy and the mini feed is $13 .25. The horses all look great on it.


----------



## wrs (Aug 1, 2011)

We have everyone on it now. Really like it. I love how the whole herd can be on it. I dont have to have several feeds anymore. The cost is cheaper than strategy and omolene which is nice too.


----------



## vvf (Aug 1, 2011)

I have decided to give this feed a try. It's only been a couple weeks, so don't know yet if I like it. it is $14.99 here


----------



## lcwallis (Aug 1, 2011)

Tremor said:


> I feed it.
> 
> My yearlings are doing great, as are my mares, gelding, and filly.
> 
> ...


Where do you get coupons?


----------



## Tremor (Aug 1, 2011)

lcwallis said:


> Where do you get coupons?


http://www.purinamills.com/rewards/


----------



## shadowpaints (Aug 1, 2011)

we have all our horses on it now, we LOVE it!


----------



## valshingle (Aug 1, 2011)

Apparently I am the sole dissenter. I do not use it. My vet feels it doesn't have enough fat in it for my show and breeding horses.

If I had several easy keepers then I might invest in it, but I only have one or two that I would feed it to right now, and that's not enough for a speedy enough turnover for me.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm with Val - have not tried this one, but I did try the last mini feed that came out and was not satisfied with it except for easy keepers who tend to do well on anything. I feed a Bluebonnet feed I'm really happy with, and will probably stay with it unless the cost just goes through the roof.


----------



## Mini~Madness (Aug 2, 2011)

wildoak said:


> I'm with Val - have not tried this one, but I did try the last mini feed that came out and was not satisfied with it except for easy keepers who tend to do well on anything. I feed a Bluebonnet feed I'm really happy with, and will probably stay with it unless the cost just goes through the roof.


I agree that the Platform Miniature Horse & Pony feed was not all that great however I would advise giving the Purina Miniature Horse & Pony feed a chance. Especially if looking for a "new" feed. I do notice a huge difference in my guys and gals. Whatever you decide to feed --- Good Luck! It's all trial & error to an extent anyway.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 2, 2011)

I searched Purina after I posted, and looked at the ingredients/description of this feed.....will admit it looks pretty good. It's got a 4.5% fat, and what I'm feeding now has 6%, protein is 13.5% I think and I'm feeding 14%. What I've always liked about Bluebonnet is the fact that their ingredients are constant. The price may fluctuate with the market, but they don't substitute lower graded ingredients as many feed companies do. If I were not happy with them I would certainly give it a try - I've fed a lot of Purina over the last 40 years.





Jan


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 2, 2011)

There is no similarity between that horrible Platform feed and the new Purina feed! Don't be confused.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 2, 2011)

wildoak said:


> I'm with Val - have not tried this one, but I did try the last mini feed that came out and was not satisfied with it except for easy keepers who tend to do well on anything. I feed a Bluebonnet feed I'm really happy with, and will probably stay with it unless the cost just goes through the roof.


I raise my hand being disatisfied with the Platform mini feed. The first year I liked it and either something changed with it or what but I even had one horse become anemic on it. Plus paying $18 a bag was redicolous.

I love this new Purina mini feed. My show horses look and feel great. Concerning the low fat if the fat content was any higher I wouldn't be able to feed it. My show horses are easy keepers and they do get worked, but they only get the maintence level of grain along with hay. So it all depends on the horse. I couldn't be happier with this feed.

Paying $13.50 a bag here.


----------



## CKC (Aug 2, 2011)

We have started feeding it this week on the 60 day challenge.


----------



## SammyL (Aug 2, 2011)

I use it and love it.

I get mine from a small farm supply store. $11.00 a bag.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 2, 2011)

Have not looked at it and probably wouldnt. I have never been happy with their feeds and prefer and am satisfied with Front Runner Feeds so will stick with what works.


----------



## zoeleeme (Aug 2, 2011)

Love this feed! Has been wonderful for my mini's! I feed them less and they are all looking fine! One of my mares usually throws her food out of her feeder...not a problem as she loves this feed. I think I need to shop around though! I buy at Tractor Supply and I think I am paying 15.99! But I had a five dollar cupon last week! That helps~!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How in the world can they get away with that? The "Purina" store here only sells it for $13.75 -- so how can they sell it for MORE than Purina! Talk about mark-up! I hope you can find somewhere to get it. I know I'm paying "some" markup -- but this is a Purina store in a very small town and family owned, so I don't mind having them make a bit of profit to stay open! That plus they get me anything Purina that I ask about -- and started handling the Mini Feed after I asked about it. Now they have several customers coming from Sarasota/Bradenton area on the gulf coast about 45-50 minutes away to get it because no one is stocking it over there!
> 
> WOW! TSC at $15.99 -- amazing! And the bad thing at our TSC (who I love for Alfalfa) is that their turn-over on feed is horrid and things go bad before they're sold. At least our Purina store gets a new shipment bi-weekly to keep the product turning over quickly.
> 
> .


Well, feed around here is pretty expensive, too. My local feed store has Purina Strategy for $19.99 a bag... far more than the rest of you seem to pay.

Andrea


----------



## chandab (Aug 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How in the world can they get away with that? The "Purina" store here only sells it for $13.75 -- so how can they sell it for MORE than Purina! Talk about mark-up! .


Don't forget about the freight charges, everything where I live is expensive and its mostly because we are so darn far from anywhere that the freight just kills you.

I also don't know if all TSC's charge the same price on products, as there'll be more freight charges on items sent to stores further from the shipping depots.


----------



## lcwallis (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input.. We've been feeding Omalene 200 with BOSS and beet pulp for a while but have decided to try out the Mini/Pony feed... It looks like we won't have to supplement with beet pulp or anything else but hay.. Can't wait to see the results.

thanks again

Lynda


----------



## LindaL (Aug 3, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How in the world can they get away with that? The "Purina" store here only sells it for $13.75 -- so how can they sell it for MORE than Purina! Talk about mark-up! I hope you can find somewhere to get it. I know I'm paying "some" markup -- but this is a Purina store in a very small town and family owned, so I don't mind having them make a bit of profit to stay open! That plus they get me anything Purina that I ask about -- and started handling the Mini Feed after I asked about it. Now they have several customers coming from Sarasota/Bradenton area on the gulf coast about 45-50 minutes away to get it because no one is stocking it over there!
> 
> WOW! TSC at $15.99 -- amazing! And the bad thing at our TSC (who I love for Alfalfa) is that their turn-over on feed is horrid and things go bad before they're sold. At least our Purina store gets a new shipment bi-weekly to keep the product turning over quickly.
> 
> .


Diane...where are you buying it?? I had them order me some at the Bradenton TSC, but if it is going to be cheaper at the store you are getting it at, I will have Deb stop by and get some on her way home from work if it is cheaper out there!!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 3, 2011)

Can someone scan/post a pic of the ingredients tag please?? Thanks!!


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 3, 2011)

CRUDE PROTEIN MIN 13.50%

LYSINE MIN 0.80%

CRUDE FAT MIN 4.50%

CRUDE FIBER MAX 18.00%

CALCIUM (CA) MIN 0.80%

CALCIUM (CA) MAX 1.30%

PHOSPHORUS (P) MIN 0.65%

COPPER (CU) MIN 75 PPM

SELENIUM (SE) MIN 0.60 PPM

ZINC (ZN) MIN 270 PPM

VITAMIN A MIN 6000 IU/LB

VITAMIN E MIN 125 IU/LB

FEATURES

BENEFITS

Purina® Amplify® Nugget The Purina® Amplify® Nugget is a patented, high-fat extruded particle that contains a proprietary blend of vegetable oils, falxseed and rice bran for an optimal fatty acid profile that supports a strong immune function.

High Quality Proteins Proprietary amino acids (building blocks of proteins) that support strong muscle growth, shiny coat and healthy hooves.

Beet Pulp Contains beet pulp inside the pellet as an excellent source of fermentable fiber for slow release energy.

Nutritionally Balanced Provides 100% of the required nutrients for horses when fed as directed* so no additional supplements are necessary.

*Based on "Nutrient Requirements of Horses Sixth Revised Edition - 2007" published by the National Research Council.

Highly Digestible Ingredients Provides nutrient density and supports proper digestion.

Consistently Fresh, Quality Natural Ingredients Superior, consistent nutrition.

Incredibly Palatable Premium formulation with high-quality ingredients for excellent palatability.

Controlled Sugars & Starch May help reduce the risk of adverse health effects caused by the management error of overfeeding.

FeedGuard® Nutrition System The FeedGuard® Nutrition System is one of the industry's most innovative and exacting quality assurance programs. FeedGuard® Nutrition System can help deliver the trust, quality and performance that horse professionals demand every day.

From TSC website

Purina® Miniature Horse and Pony Feed is the only one of its kind designed to meet the needs of miniature horses and ponies, who tend to be more metabolically efficient than large horses but still meet the nutritional demands imposed by growth, reproduction and work. Rich in highly digestible fiber and critical amino acids but low in starches and sugars, this palatable formula is well-fortified to meet all the needs of mini-horses and ponies, despite their relatively small intake.

Ingredients:

Flaxseed, Beet pulp, Distiller's grains, Stabilized rice bran, Natural anti-oxidants, Chelated minerals, Yeasacc yeast supplement and Natural tocopherols. .

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min.) 12.50%, Lysine (min.) .75%, Crude Fat (min.) 4.50%, Crude Fiber (max.) 16.00%, Calcium (Ca) (min.) .80%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.30%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) .65%, Salt (NaCl) (min.) .40%, Salt (NaCl) (max.) .90%, Copper (Cu) (min.) 50.00 ppm, Selenium (Se) (min.) .60 ppm, Zinc (Zn) (min.) 125.00 ppm, Vitamin A (min.) 6000 IU/lb, Vitamin D3 (min.) 600 IU/lb, Vitamin E (min.) 100IU/lb, Ruminant meat and bone meal free.

Feeding instructions:

Recommendations are in lbs of feed per 150 lb. body weight per day, preferably spaced over several small meals. Feed along with at least 0.8% of horse's body weight in good quality forage (about 1.2 lb. hay per 150 lb. body weight), more if animal is active or not overweight. The feeding quantities of both hay and pellets should be adjusted according to the activity level of the horse and the desired body condition. Feeding rates may vary with age, size, temperament, metabolism, health status, climate, forage quality, lactation quantity and activity level. Do not offer concentrate free-choice. Changes in feeds or feeding rates should be made gradually over a period of 7 to 10 days to allow the digestive system to adjust. Always provide free-choice salt and clean, fresh water.

Maintenance/Light work - 0.75 to 1.0 1.0 to 1.5

Moderate/hard work - 1.0 to 3.0 1.25 to 3.0

Early to mid-gestation - 0.75 to 1.0 1.0 to 1.5

Late gestation/lactation - 1.0 to 3.0 1.25 to 3.5

Stallions in Service - 1.25 to 3.5 1.5 to 3.5

Growth to 18 months - 1.5 to 2.5 1.5 to 3.0


----------



## mdegner (Aug 3, 2011)

We switched over to this food early in the year for our older show horses (2+ years old) and our brood mares and we really like it. This may have been mentioned earlier, but we had a mare with a very cresty neck and this has reduced it. It's approx, $13.75 a bag up here.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 3, 2011)

For those of you who have switched and are happy with it, can you give me an idea of how much you're feeding your horses?

I must have read the pkg wrong because by my calculation, it calls for 2x as much of this feed vs. what I'm currently feeding with Strategy. The cost for this where I am is slightly higher than Strategy. So, from a cost standpoint, I'd be spending much more because I'd go through a bag faster.

All five of my younger girls (all easier keepers) get 1/4lb of Strategy 2x a day.


----------



## shadowpaints (Aug 3, 2011)

we tried the platform feed, only had 3-4 horses that would even touch it. by the third bag of that, it had changed color drasticly, and was super dusty. even my least picky horse wouldnt touch it! went back to omelene, then this came out and a friend was feeding it, said it was AWESOME! i thought ok, well ill try it on a few and see how it goes..

right now, every one is getting 2-6 cups depending on their work load... and growth. im only adding alfalfa pellets because we are a bit low on hay . they are looking AWESOME my mare that i have never been able to get a decent topline on FINALLY has one!!! my yearlings look great! im sold on this feed!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Aug 3, 2011)

I am switching our new horse over to it. My two local feed stores have been out of strategy for what seems like forever. I guess they both got a bad batch of it (probably from the same supplier?) and had to send it back. That was like two weeks ago, and both are still out of strategy. The new guy is a bit pudgy, so I figured we would try switching him over to it and see how he does. Im not going to change Domingo, hes on Ultium because he needs the high fat content to keep condition.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel like I am feeding less to my horses to get the same results. I don't go through a bag of feed as quickly as I once did.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the feeding guidelines from the "sell sheet" for the Pony & Miniature feed:






According to this, if I were to use this, I would be feeding my four 2-yr olds between 1.4lbs and 2lbs (vs. the 1/2 lbs per day Strategy they currently get). My 3-yr old would get about 1 pound per day (vs. the 1/2 lb. per day Strategy). Are those of you feeding this following these guidelines?

On the other hand, according to the portion of the miniature feed chart I've copied here, that looks at several different Purina products, following the "Active Pleasure - Maintenance" the recommendation is between 1/2 pound and 1 pound. As all of my girls on Strategy are "easy keepers", I go with the lower end of 1/2lb for all of them.






Of course, both guidelines also recommend more hay than I thought was required...I follow the 1-2% of body weight guideline. Right now, all my chunky monkeys but the hardkeeper are getting roughly 1% of their weight in hay. I also want to note that I have "good" weight information on each horse as I just had them all weighed by our feed mill's equine specialist who brings out her portable scale for me.


----------



## Windhaven (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess I am one of the odd people. I did not like it.

I have tried this on two broodmares that where sold because the new owners wanted them switched over.

I had them up to the required amount for a mare with foal at side. They wouldn't eat it all and they started dropping weight in the flank area. Just did not look as good and had to feed more than what I was feeding before.


----------



## patrpbfl (Nov 7, 2011)

I just found this thread on the Purina mini and pony feed. Does anyone know if this is safe for metabolic syndrome minis? I read the ingredient tag on a bag at the feed store, and the #5 ingredient is cane molasses. I've been soaking beet pulp for a year now to feed her and with winter coming up again, I would like to switch to something that doesn't need to be WET, for my poor frozen hands.



If anyone has any experience with feeding these guys (she foundered two years ago), I would love any input. She's very sensitive to sugars and I would like to know what other people are feeding. The hay alone (soaked grass hay) isn't maintaining her. Thanks!


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 7, 2011)

Pat.......

I'll tell you my experience. I have several foundered mares that I have to feed seperately. The absolute best feed I have found is Triple Crown Safe Starch Forage. They also get some grass hay. After the Purina Mini feed came out (which I am using for almost all my horses) I decided to try the founder girls on a little of it. Here's what they get: twice a day prairie hay, Morning a small serving of Mini Feed (little over a cup each) and night they get 2 lbs. each of Safe Forage along with their hay. I have not been on this long enough to see a weight change but neither have I seen any sore feet. I may increase the grain gradually until I see a weight gain, unless of course I see founder symptoms.

Rita


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok I'm sure I posted on this liking this feed and couldn't say anything but good things about it. I'm going to change my answer. In Sept. at AMHR Nationals my one guy I noticed had such a real dull coat. He has been on the mini feed for a few months, at least past the 60 day challange.

June, 2011 MoorGLO by ADM

Coat real shiny and colorful but was still overweight even with exercise. Feed was 18% fat, limited starch.






September, 2011 Miniature Horse & Pony by Purina

Condition is good but coat is dull and not shiny, I don't think he was spot on as in the past either.






Soon after Nationals he stopped eating. With all that has been going on I was treating him like an ulcer case. But after 2 weeks of not eating the grain and not getting better with treatment I took him to a equine hospital but after much tests he was the picture of perfect health. The vet told me that he was not a fan of the new mini feed as it wasn't much nutrients for the horses and a high NSC %. So I put him on a new feed called PrimeGLO by ADM. It's for mature horses that are trail or light performance horses. I wouldn't hesitate to go with the MoorGLO again, he looked awesome on it besides being overweight but he was overweight to begin with. The one thing I like about ADM is you don't need to feed a whole lot of grain as their main focus is forage as it should be. Right now I'm giving him .60 of a pound of grain daily along with close to 5#s of hay a day. Where as on the mini feed he was getting over a pound of grain a day along with 3#s of hay. If you can get ADM feeds in your area I highly recommend speaking with them and what is the best option for your girl. The PrimeGLO might not be enough for her so they may suggest something like MoorGLO or HealthyGLO.

Also wanted to say after the vet visit and got my horse back I was giving him the mini feed again to try and mix the PrimeGLO so I can switch over. He wouldn't eat it. So I decided just to give the PrimeGLO and now he fights me just to get to the bucket. He loves it.


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2011)

I switched mine over a week ago. Too early to tell.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 7, 2011)

I switched both of my horses over to the purina mini feed in august. One gelding, one stallion. While my overweight stallion did loose some weight, he also became very ill. We ran a bunch of blood work, everything came back ok, treated for colic, and had persistent issues, treated for ulcers, and he still wasnt right. Took him off the mini horse and pony food, and BAM big change. My gelding was at a good weight when we put him on the mini horse feed, he was done working for the season, and hasn't been doing anything. My horses are stalled to eat and overnight, and turned out in a paddock unless there is extremely bad weather. He was actually lost weight on the mini horse and pony feed. Im feeding him more than he was eating of a different feed when he was in 5day a week full time driving training and out being shown this summer. Ive actually had to up his alfalfa in his diet, and add a bit of oil to his feed just to keep weight on him. I dont want my horses going into winter thin. Both of my horses were dappled nicely when I put them on this feed, and both lost their dapples, and shine. Im planning to switch to the new Purina Senior Active feed. I have a weanling colt coming home in about two weeks, Im putting him on ultium growth until hes a year old, then will re evaluate what his needs are. The only thing Im going to miss about this feed is that it came in the plastic feed sacks, I did love that!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 7, 2011)

What company puts out the Prime Glo? is ADM the company? I have been using the purina mini feed. He likes it but his coat is getting dull on it and I wouldn't mind changing to something to make him shiny again. He is also a bit overweight. Alot is winter woolies but he could stand to loose alittle weight. He gets about 2 lbs of hay 2 times a day. the grain he gets 1/2 cup 2 times a day.


----------



## Cox Miniatures (Nov 7, 2011)

We feed this and it does wonderful. I have some friends that are leasing two horses that were not on it prior and they have been on it about a month now and they are doing awesome. I pay 13.05 a bag and feeding 4 minis one bag last a little over 2 weeks


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't and likely won't be trying the Purina mini feed. I really like the heavily FORAGE-based, steam-extruded Thrive' feed that I've mentioned here before...but it is in such limited distribution, and the nearest dealer so far from me, that I won't be getting any more when I run out of what I now have as things now stand.('Thrive' is advertised to be able to 'free feed', as with rescues that need rehabbing/serious weight gain.)

However, I HAVE found a 'similar'formula available in the Albuq. metro area, and intend to try it...though I don't think it is quite as 'good' a formulation as the 'Thrive'(whose first ingredient is alfalfa, second is timothy, THEN a grain(grain sorghum), and etc., while the 'other' starts w/ alfalfa, then second-listed is a grain,, and etc., etc.) I DO, and will continue to, feed soaked beet pulp(mostly for its 'additional, useful' FIBER, AND hydration value), AND, a stabilized ground flax, for its SEVERAL excellent benefits...no matter what else I am feeding.

I am not showing nor do I intend to; however, my horses all have thick, SHINY, healthy-looking coats, even now in winter. I feed generous portions of straight grass hay twice daily, a moderate feed of straight alfalfa once daily, soaked beet pulp once daily, from 3/4 lb. to 1.25 lb. of 'Thrive'daily, split into two feedings...and have just begun adding 1/4-1/2 C. of straight timothy pellets once daily, since it's getting colder.Even now, not really 'in shape', they are in excellent flesh, with little hint of 'hay bellies'. Works for me!!

Margo


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Nov 7, 2011)

Here on the NW coast, the price for Purina Miniature Horse feed is alot higher. I just checked our 2 sources. One was $18.99 and the other was $23.99. Doesn't make much sense that it would be that much more.


----------



## Tremor (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm really surprised that you guys are having issues with the color becoming dull. In two weeks time my horses' color got DARKER.

Weight has also blossomed on some of them!

Interesting.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like it. I tried it with a few different horses and they all looked better on what i had them on before. Didn't try it on any growing horses because I feel like there is definitely not enough protein or other nutrients for them. I might try it with two older mares that I have with low thyroids. I'll wait until winter is over though-my problem was that my stallions and geldings that I tried using it with dropped weight over their toplines and hips and lost muscle tone. None were being shown or worked and are generally 'easy keepers'.


----------



## Bluebell (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought my first bag last week and am still switching them over so i don't know. But they sure like eating it! Tractor Supply here was $15.99 a bag.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 7, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> What company puts out the Prime Glo? is ADM the company? I have been using the purina mini feed. He likes it but his coat is getting dull on it and I wouldn't mind changing to something to make him shiny again. He is also a bit overweight. Alot is winter woolies but he could stand to loose alittle weight. He gets about 2 lbs of hay 2 times a day. the grain he gets 1/2 cup 2 times a day.


Yes ADM is the company.

http://www.admani.com/AllianceEquine/


----------



## albahurst (Nov 7, 2011)

I am not a fan of feeds with Distillers Grains.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been using the Mini feed since mid summer. Honestly? I can't tell a difference. They were on Strategy before this. Everyone but the hard keeper (who is still on Omolene 300 because that's the only she'll eat!) is still heavier than they should be, but not as fat as I've seen elsewhere. I don't if I'll keep them on this or research other options. I have to agree that I'm finding feeding straight alfalfa has done a *world* of good for my hard keeper. Since moving to nearly all alfalfa for her, her appetite has improved a 100%. The others are still getting a mixed grass with occasional alfalfa put out as a treat.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive actually been looking into the ADM feed for my weanling who is coming home soon. Its very, very hard to find around me. I need to make more calls tomorrow, but today when I called dealers, I could only find ones who carried patriot, not the primeglo and juniorglo, and even those dealers were an hour away.

Im planning to put my adult horses on the senior active, and my weanling on ultium growth. If I didnt live in an area with crappy feed choices, they would be on Blue Seal or ADM


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Nov 7, 2011)

Purina makes MINI HORSE FEED???!!

lol thats weird....



lcwallis said:


> I read where Jamie at JMS has been checking it out and loves it but I was curious if anyone else on here uses it?
> 
> How does it compare in price to other feed?
> 
> ...


----------



## sfmini (Nov 7, 2011)

Having a flash back from the platform days, how much does a bag of the new feed weigh? As I recall, that feed was in a lower weight bag which made it way much more expensive.

Last year our vet told us we weren't giving our babies enough fat with the omolene 200 so we have switched them to something with more fat this year. Hoping this will stem off any ulcer problems this year.


----------



## TyeeRanch (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a Purina fan through and through. However, I put all of my minis on the Purina Mini Feed this summer. All had wonderful coats, great weight and muscle tone and were being fed Omolene 200 or Strategy as well as their supplements. I switched to the mini feed, and was happy at first. However, after time, I lost toplight weight, started getting dull coats, more belly and less back weight. I have now switched everyone back to their respective feeds. Some Equine Sr, some Omolene 200, etc. It might be just fine for a non working mini, but I am not sold on it.


----------



## Riverdance (Nov 7, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Ok I'm sure I posted on this liking this feed and couldn't say anything but good things about it. I'm going to change my answer. In Sept. at AMHR Nationals my one guy I noticed had such a real dull coat. He has been on the mini feed for a few months, at least past the 60 day challange.
> 
> June, 2011 MoorGLO by ADM
> 
> ...



In the fall, all of my horses loose their color when clipped. I have a dark palomino stallion and when clipped for shows in the fall he looses a lot of his dark color. so it is probably not the food. I tried all kinds of feed at that time.

I have been on the Mini feed for a month now. With the move down here to florida. Many of my horses lost weight. With the costal hay rather than Alfalfa, I have had a hard time getting the weight back on the horses. One month after starting this feed, most of my horses are gaining weight nicely. I love it!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 7, 2011)

Riverdance said:


> In the fall, all of my horses loose their color when clipped. I have a dark palomino stallion and when clipped for shows in the fall he looses a lot of his dark color. so it is probably not the food. I tried all kinds of feed at that time.
> 
> I have been on the Mini feed for a month now. With the move down here to florida. Many of my horses lost weight. With the costal hay rather than Alfalfa, I have had a hard time getting the weight back on the horses. One month after starting this feed, most of my horses are gaining weight nicely. I love it!!


This is him back in 2008 at Nationals. Still has his color. He was on the Platform mini feed then before something different happened to the feed that competely made me thru it out the following year.






The ADM feeds are hard to find unfortuantly. I'm fortuanate that I have a dealer down here can get me what I need the next day.


----------



## Margot (Nov 8, 2011)

chandab said:


> Don't forget about the freight charges, everything where I live is expensive and its mostly because we are so darn far from anywhere that the freight just kills you.
> 
> I also don't know if all TSC's charge the same price on products, as there'll be more freight charges on items sent to stores further from the shipping depots.


It is always surprising how much difference there is in the price of feed from area to area. We switched from Strategy last Spring and we love it. Mares and foals did well and we recently had to cut back on the amount we were feeding as some chubiness was creeping in. Also puts nice shine on their coats. We are currently paying $13.75


----------

